# Springtail and friends a few from the garden and house



## davholla (Mar 14, 2016)

Dicyrtoma fusca ready to moult.




springtailstackEF7A2236-7 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Endrosis sarcitrella white shouldered house moth close up



EF7A102mothx5 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A little fly



EF7AflystackEF7A2159-61 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A moth fly



mothflystackEF7A2197-8 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Mar 14, 2016)

Fantastic macro work - makes me want to dust my MPE off and find some springtails - really got to work at that 5:1 work!


----------



## dannylightning (Mar 15, 2016)

Great set...  Very nice 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## davholla (Mar 15, 2016)

This is a much nicer forum than some, where people just want pick holes in your photo.
Overread go for the springtails, this one you did IMG_1521.

Is great, far better than my first x


----------

